# Dan Hardy = Legend



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

Well he put up a good fight but he was just outclassed, fair play to him though he never bottled it once , I'm sure he's won many many fans , I know for a fact I would of been crying from either the armbar or the kimura .


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

GSP = The Champ 

Dan was never in the fight, GSP put him where he wanted him and kept him there, a true 5 round mauling - fair play to Hardy though for not tapping


----------



## 5up3rman (Jan 14, 2010)

anybody got ideas where i can watch the fight video online?

all the google results give garbage links

thanks


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

I doubt it will be up for a few hours yet


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

That wasn't a mauling , it was a love in. Dan nullified everything Gsp did. Gsp gets award for the most boring fighter in the Ufc.

Sour grapes? Yup. But lets face it . It really wasn't what everyone expected. The worst injury Dan got was a poke in the eye. All it consisted of was take downs and as Gsp said Dan was better in his first title fight than Gsp was .

What baffles me was that Dan was stood so upright. Oh well he will live and learn. Congrats to Gsp( yawn).And a lot more congrats to Dan.


----------



## james8 (Jun 30, 2008)

to be fair dan didnt really absorbe many shots, but his arms must proper hurt this morning how did he get out of those sub attempts........ and im sure im going to get abuse for this lol but when he got out of that arm bar and stood up he dropped his arms down and gsp ddnt hit him, i reackon gsp was shook


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

how can you not say it was a mauling when he got raped and as stated his arms probably feel like they have taken a kicking - just coz he never got punched/kicked much does not mean it was not a mauling (imo) when he very nearly got his limbs broken off (several times). "love in" :laugh: LMFAO.


----------



## Expertly_Blended (Oct 27, 2009)

Yeah it was a 'behind the sofa' moment with both those subs, just watching hurt lol and if you want to watch UFC 111 (I don't think this is advertising as I don't own the site, and I don't know the person who does) is NinjaVideo.net - Sports. To get the most of it you need to download DivX player though and they've got pretty much all the UFC events since UFC 91 even the versus event from last week.


----------



## TheIceman5 (Jan 13, 2009)

MMA-Core.com - The center of all things Mixed Martial Arts - MMA Videos - MMA Gifs

I've not seen any of it yet, But i did say from the start that i couldn't see Hardy defeating GSP. Fair play to both fighters, So what if GSP is boring? If it wins fight then why not?  .


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

He he. I'm biased. Dan will have him next yr though. But then some one will beat gsp before then.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

This will only be good for dan, he didnt tap to the subs(I wonder if the red eyes gave him satanic powers?), he's got throught the fight pretty much unhurt, and he'll gather a bigger fan base, helping his marketability and hopfullly helps him with a future title fight. Gsp was impressive with his takedowns, but like said above, it was made easy by hardys stance. Gsp is hurt by the perfect gameplan with implents not getting hurt or giving up positions (much like andersons perfect gameplan making him "boring"), but he would of tapped any other normal person with the sub attempts.


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

I just remembered when I was watching primetime it showed serra and hardy practising submission escapes and they practised the arm bar one, he got that escape down to a T.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Yup I thought of that instantly. Although he would done all these moves before.


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

wrestling base won the night in my view cuase carwins an ex wrestler he had great control in the clinch where he the "dirty boxed" out frank mir, and GSP used wrestling to win the fight

WHY ARE WRESTLING CLASSES IN THE UK SO POORLY ATTENDED BY MMA FIGHTERS AHHHHHHH!!! (im gonna repeat this msg on UFC discussion thingy to!)


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

salmirza said:


> wrestling base won the night in my view cuase carwins an ex wrestler he had great control in the clinch where he the "dirty boxed" out frank mir, and GSP used wrestling to win the fight
> 
> WHY ARE WRESTLING CLASSES IN THE UK SO POORLY ATTENDED BY MMA FIGHTERS AHHHHHHH!!! (im gonna repeat this msg on UFC discussion thingy to!)


I've been looking for wrestling lessons in Milton Keynes for ages now .


----------



## Rob.L (Sep 22, 2009)

All said and done Hardy put in a lot of ground work to give someone of GSP's wrestling calibre only two submission attempts in 25 minutes, Major credit due. There was a lot of commentation on no attempt to avoid the takedowns, tbh why would you waste energy hopping around when someone has your leg? what possible defence can you put up, no grounding for a heavy punch and the only possible kicks going to be a Jackie Chan style pivot round kick which is unlikely to land and wind up on the floor.

I've not done any real ground work or defence there of but I'd consider it a futile endeavour.

I've not watched many of GSP's previous fights but if his takedowns and ground work is similar how would you go about countering it? possible knee/upper cut when he shoots?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

salmirza said:


> WHY ARE WRESTLING CLASSES IN THE UK SO POORLY ATTENDED BY MMA FIGHTERS AHHHHHHH!!!


I've always seen wreestling as brawling, and MA as precision technique(s).

As europeans we're 'classy', americans are not. Things move slowly, but they're moving ;-)


----------



## salmirza (Aug 25, 2008)

Rob.L said:


> All said and done Hardy put in a lot of ground work to give someone of GSP's wrestling calibre only two submission attempts in 25 minutes, Major credit due. There was a lot of commentation on no attempt to avoid the takedowns, tbh why would you waste energy hopping around when someone has your leg? what possible defence can you put up, no grounding for a heavy punch and the only possible kicks going to be a Jackie Chan style pivot round kick which is unlikely to land and wind up on the floor.
> 
> I've not done any real ground work or defence there of but I'd consider it a futile endeavour.
> 
> I've not watched many of GSP's previous fights but if his takedowns and ground work is similar how would you go about countering it? possible knee/upper cut when he shoots?


sprawl


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

What he said


----------



## JudZ (Mar 24, 2010)

TBH you could see GSP was able to do that all night. I have MUCH respect for Hardy and his ability to not tap. Both of those sub attempts looked damn painful to me.

But Dan admitted himself that he wasn't as strong as GSP, so being taken down at will and not having the strength to do anything from the bottom (apart from his excellent defence of course) meant it was going to be a long night.

What was more disturbing was in the pre-fights, he kept saying he had 25 minutes to land a punch on GSP and he didn't manage it (to any effectivness).

Top man tho, if he can improve in his wrestling etc, I reckon he could give GSP a run for his money.

Personally, I'd like to see him take on Koscheck next and shut his mouth. Although Koscheck = great wrestler.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Hardys coach needs sacking. If they really thought a punch would do it, then they ain't seen Gsp fight. The only thng Dan should have been doing for this fight is wrestling and strength training.

Of course I know this because I'm a top mma coach. Ah hem. Ok I'm a fat lorry driver.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Those locks had ME wincing when I was watching it.

Utmost respect to Dan Hardy. I honestly thought his shoulder and elbow was gonna snap.


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

It was just tickling his elbow.


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:laugh: Spitfire's back and on top form :thumb (very funny).

Dan Hardy said it best in his wind up to the fight GSP is a top athlete playing martial arts (or words to that effect)...being he is an excellent athlete and as a result become really good at MMA - I have to agree his is big and strong at the weight and has endurance in abundance - so he is 3/4 of the way their and has studied hard (and with the right people) to become a legend at MMA - but all because he IS a top athlete...and the fight proved this.

From my experience if someone is bigger/faster/stronger than you and they are excellent at takedowns and have a great wrestling base - you are gonna get raped all night even when you know they are gonna shoot it's like move "Shit, on my back again", the only way around this is to be bigger/faster/stronger or become a Chuck Liddell clone at spraweling (but then againhe was a top wrestler!).


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

He hee... GRRRRRRR


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

:laugh: ...well put!.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

Imy said:


> Utmost respect to Dan Hardy. I honestly thought his shoulder and elbow was gonna snap.


I think everybody did :laugh:


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Dan's coaches went in with the wrong strategy, that much was obvious from the from what they were saying between rounds (unless it was some kind of mindf*ck code???). Credit to Dan for getting through it but it was not the best fight to watch. GSP is playing a game as far as he's concerned, he's not having a fight. It's incredible that he can do it so consistently but it's not a crowd pleaser.

I do really think he's going to leave MMA, he's proved all he needs to and the olympics would be a better showcase for him on the world stage, also he has something to prove in wrestling seeing as he never competed in the sport but is potentially the best in the world. Not in 2012 but in 2016 GSP will be there.


----------

